# Signalkrebse fangen



## Dave77 (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich war gestern just for fun knapp 3 Stunden am See um mit der Feederrute ein paar kleine Weißfische zu fangen. Da ich nur eine Rute nutzte warf ich gleich noch eine kleine Reuse aus, die ich auf unserm Dachboden gefunden hatte. Als Köder dienten mir 3 zerschnittene Tauwürmer.
Nach ca 30 Minuten hatte ich einen Krebs drin, den ich zum Ausprobieren mal mit nach Hause nahm. Hat wie erwartet vorzüglich geschmeckt. Meine Frage ist nun ob ich mit den Tauwürmern als Köder schon richtig lag, oder ob es einen vorteilhafteren Köder gibt um mal eine richtige Portion zu fangen, die es auch wert ist den Herd anzumachen.

mfg
Dave

P.S. Ich bin in der Hinsicht totaler Anfänger und freue mich auch über Erfahrungsberichte. Dass es DEN Erfolgsköder nicht gibt kann ich mir schon selber denken


----------



## riecken (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*

Ich denke mal kleien köfis/fisch fetzten..


----------



## Sneep (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*

Hallo,

Auf Krebse haben sich 3 Köder bewährt.

Katzenfutter
Heilbuttpellets
und Fische

Der Signalkrebs geht nach meiner Erfahrung am besten auf Fisch. Dass muss man aber am jeweiligen Gewässer beobachten und austesten.

Noch ein Tip. Die Reuse darfst du nur einsetzen, wenn ihr Gebrauch auf dem Erlaubnisschein freigegeben ist. Wenn der Inhaber des Fischereirechts oder der Pächter Anzeige erstatten, wird das als Fischwilderei verfolgt.

Kläre das bitte vorher ab und dann guten Appetit.

Bist du sicher, dass es tatsächlich Signalkrebse sind? Wenn nicht, stell doch einmal ein Foto ein.

sneep


----------



## hasenzahn (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*

Wir haben früher Krebse geangelt. Langen Haselnusstock mit einer stabilen Schnur, dann einfach ein Stück saftiges Rindfleisch angebunden und ins Wasser gehalten. Hin und wieder vorsichtig hochgehoben und dann haben die Krebse dran gehangen. Meistens haben sie den Köder festgehalten und sind dann in den Eimer geplumpst. Das geht auch ohne Streß und ohne Reuse und sogar ohne Haken. Wenn man als Band Wolle nimmt, bleiben die Krebse besser dran. Ob das überall so funktioniert weiß ich allerdings nicht, ist auch schon paar Tage, oder Besser Jahre her, das wir das gemacht haben.


----------



## Dave77 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*

@sneep

ich bin mir ziehmlich sicher dass es signalkrebse sind, da ich die weißen "flecken" auf den scheren deutlich sehen konnte.
mfg
dave


----------



## Kretzer83 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*

Also was zwar etwas stressiger ist, aber wie du schnell den Topf voll bekommst (vorausgesetzt es hat viele da) einfach Nachts mit einer starken Stirnlampe im flachen Wasser suchen. Tagsüber sind die Krebse unter Steinen ->umdrehen und mitnehmen.
Als Köder für Reusen (da suche ich aber auch noch eine geeignete, da meine Köderfischreuse zu kleine Eingänge hat) sind sonst Halibutbellets ganz gut, aber wie gesagt: nachts gehen die meist auf Beutezug.
Die besten Reusen sind wohl so Körbe aus Plastik.

Gruß
Kretzer


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*

Bei uns fängt man Krebse hier mit:
http://www.netz-seil-shop.de/index.php/cat/c657_Krebsteller.html

Taxidermist


----------



## FallOutBoy (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Als Köder für Reusen (da suche ich aber auch noch eine geeignete, da meine Köderfischreuse zu kleine Eingänge hat) sind sonst



Hallo Kretzer,

wie groß sollte der Eingang (Durchmesser) für Signalkrebse sein?

Gruß
FallOutBoy |supergri


----------



## Kretzer83 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*



FallOutBoy schrieb:


> Hallo Kretzer,
> 
> wie groß sollte der Eingang (Durchmesser) für Signalkrebse sein?
> 
> ...



also ich hab damit keine Erfahrung, aber da Signalkrebse nicht sonderlich groß werden (muss tnachshcauen wie groß) reicht auch ein rel. kleiner EIngang. Ich dneke mit 10cm fährst ganz gut.

Aber google mal nach Krebsreusen usw. da findest bestimmt was.

Wenn du erfolg hast, dann teild doch deine Erfahrungen mit uns.

Gruß
Kretzer


----------



## FallOutBoy (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*

Hallo Kretzer,

das ist das Problem. Im Netz ist nur sehr schwer etwas zu finden.
Ich selbst habe auch so ne billje Köderfischreuse (zusammenlegbar, mit Reisverschlusstasche für Köder und Reisverschlusszugang zur Entnahme) die wollte ich in Schweden zum Signalkrebsfang einsetzen.
Bei der Größe der Eingangsöffnung kam ich aber ins Grübeln. Die hat nämlich nur so 4-5cm Durchmesser...
Und im Netz schreibt keiner was über die Eingangsöffnung...

Gruß
FallOutBoy |supergri


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*

@FallOutBoy
Die Köfireuse geht wunderbar. Haben damit an unseren Angelteich über 250 Signalkrebse rausgeholt.


----------



## FallOutBoy (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*

Hi Ossipeter,

also echt?!
Wie groß waren die Tiere dann?
So ein Signalkrebs wird ja von Schwanz bis zur Scherenspitze gute 16cm.

Die passen dann auch durch ne 5cm Öffnung?

Gruß
FallOutBoy |supergri


----------



## Kretzer83 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*

Also mit einer "normalen" 1 x 0,3 X 0,3 m Köfireuse habe ich bisher auch noch nie einen gefangen, wobei ich es auch selten nachts versucht habe. Tagsüber wirst wohl eh keine fangen.
Außerdem sind es bei uns Kamberkrebse und keine Signalkrebse.

was gut sein soll ist bspw. das hier


----------



## reticulatus (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> also ich hab damit keine Erfahrung, aber da Signalkrebse nicht sonderlich groß werden (muss tnachshcauen wie groß) reicht auch ein rel. kleiner EIngang. Ich dneke mit 10cm fährst ganz gut.
> 
> Aber google mal nach Krebsreusen usw. da findest bestimmt was.
> 
> ...


Hi Leute,

bei mir im Jahreskartengewässer sind auch jede Menge Signalkrebse vorhanden.

Nach Absprache mit der Besitzerin meinte diese nur "Raus mit dem Dreck!", zu Recht, denn sie sind Träger und Verbreiter der Krebspest und zudem ein großer Brut- und Laichräuber. 
Der Signalkrebs hat in ganz Deutschland keine Schonzeit und kein Schonmaß und darf in Bayern von jedem Angler befischt werden, egal ob mit Krebsteller oder einer Reuse, die günstigere Variante sind die Köderfischsenken, welche auch wir benutzen.


Als Köder finden Fischinnereien, Köderfische, Pellets, Hunde- und Katzenfutter(Feucht- und Trockenfutter) usw etc Verwendung, welche wir gemischt in Netze(altes Fliegengitter, Strümpfe o.ä.) verpacken.

Zu Zweit sind in einer Nacht am richtigen Platz bis zu 200 Krebse und mehr möglich, gerade mit den Senken, wenn nichts mehr geht, Platzwechsel oder nur mal die Senken versetzen.
Gefangen wurden sie meist ab 19Uhr bis 3Uhr früh, untertags ging nie etwas, man sah zwar manchmal welche, aber die meisten sind ab der Abenddämmerung unterwegs , gegen 3 Uhr nahm aber dann die ayktivität bei uns im Wasser ab, und es ging nur noch wenig, gegen 6 hr früh ging fast nichts mehr, weshalb wir meist bis 3 Uhr bleiben und dann langsam zusammenpacken.

Signalkrebse können bis zu 30cm lang werden, die Größten bei uns hatten jedoch um die 20-25cm und wogen bis zu 250g/Stück, der Durchschnitt liegt jedoch etwa bei 15-20cm und einem Gewicht von 120-180g je Stück, in einem Nachbargewässer wurden jedoch schon Signalkrebse mit 33cm erbeutet mit einem Stückgewicht von über 300-350g.

Ähnliches gilt zudem für andere ausländische Krebsarten, wie den amerikanischen Kamberkrebs, den galizischen Sumpfkrebs und einigen anderen, die eingeschleppt wurden, allerdings variiert die Größe sehr stark.

Somit werden sie entschieden größer, als unsere einheimischen Krebse, wie Edelkrebs, Steinkrebs und Dohlenkrebs.

Hier im Bild seht ihr einen der Eimer, wo gerade das Wasser abgegossen wurde, sie lassen sich zu Hause auch sehr gut hältern, hierzu verwenden wir ein betoniertes Becken, mit Pumpe, welches im Schatten steht (Nordseite des Hauses).
Mörtelwannen oder ähnliches funktionieren auch sehr gut.


----------



## FallOutBoy (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*

Puh, na da hab ich nur noch wenig Hoffnung, daß das damit:

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/images/cache/795_500_425.jpg

klappt.


----------



## reticulatus (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*



FallOutBoy schrieb:


> Puh, na da hab ich nur noch wenig Hoffnung, daß das damit:
> 
> http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/images/cache/795_500_425.jpg
> 
> klappt.


Hi,

so ähnliche hatten wir auch benutzt , allerdings nicht lange und wir sind wieder auf die Senken umgestiegen, die Ausbeute war zu gering, die gefangenen Krebse erinnerten mehr an Krabben als an Krebse..

Mit Eigenbauten von Reusen, welche zwei Eingänge von etwa 10x10cm/8cm hatten lief es schon besser, allerdings konnte man diese nicht zusammenklappen, weshalb die Idee verworfen wurde, zuviel Platz und zu sperrig..

Reusen zum Zusammenklappen mit 10-15cm Durchmesser Eingängen wären hier wesentlich besser, allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung, ob es solche zum Kaufen gibt, zumal diese auch nicht gerade billig sind.
Wie schon geschrieben benutzen wir normale Köderfischsenken, welche einen Rand haben, Kostenpunkt für 4 Stück gerade mal 16€ zusammen, gehoben wird dabei alle 10-20 Minuten, zum Teil sind dann bis zu 8-10 Stück auf einmal drin, 3-5 sind allerdings die Regel.


----------



## FallOutBoy (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*

Naja, da die Reuse sehr billig war, werde ich selbst mal versuchen den Eingang zu vergrößern,
quasi Reusen-Tuning betreiben. :vik:

Ein rechteckiger Eingang 5x10cm? Hört sich gut an...

Wenns dann nicht klappt, hab ich halt ein paar Krebse gefüttert und wir holen unser Krebsfutter eben dann im Laden :q

Danke für die Hilfe!

Gruß
FallOutBoy |supergri


----------



## reticulatus (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*



FallOutBoy schrieb:


> Naja, da die Reuse sehr billig war, werde ich selbst mal versuchen den Eingang zu vergrößern,
> quasi Reusen-Tuning betreiben. :vik:
> 
> Ein rechteckiger Eingang 5x10cm? Hört sich gut an...
> ...



Kein Problem!

Also der Eingang sollte mindestens 10cm breit und 5cm hoch, besser 10x8 oder 10x10cm sein, allerdings nach dem gleichen Prinzip wie bei deinem Link gezeigt.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*

Hi,


reticulatus schrieb:


> Signalkrebse können bis zu 30cm lang werden, die Größten bei uns hatten jedoch um die 20-25cm und wogen bis zu 250g/Stück, der Durchschnitt liegt jedoch etwa bei 15-20cm und einem Gewicht von 120-180g je Stück, in einem Nachbargewässer wurden jedoch schon Signalkrebse mit 33cm erbeutet mit einem Stückgewicht von über 300-350g.
> 
> Ähnliches gilt zudem für andere ausländische Krebsarten, wie den amerikanischen Kamberkrebs, den galizischen Sumpfkrebs und einigen anderen, die eingeschleppt wurden, allerdings variiert die Größe sehr stark.
> 
> Somit werden sie entschieden größer, als unsere einheimischen Krebse, wie Edelkrebs, Steinkrebs und Dohlenkrebs.


Du hast Recht, Signalkrebse werden tatsächlich recht groß - 33cm halte ich jedoch für etwas übertrieben (mit gestreckten Scheren vielleicht...) - Galizische Sumpfkrebse können sogar noch größer bzw. länger werden.
Der Kamberkrebs bleibt allerdings deutlich kleiner, ebenso wie der Rote Sumpfkrebs und der Kalikokrebs - die werden kaum mal über 15cm Körperlänge.
Was unsere heimischen Arten angeht, so kann der Edelkrebs auch die Größe von Signalkrebsen erreichen. Zwischen diesen beiden besteht auch die größte Verwechslungsgefahr (der weiß bis türkise Fleck im Scherengelenk ist das sicherste Unterscheidungsmerkmal)! 
Stein- und Dohlenkrebs bleiben dagegen deutlich kleiner.


Aber lecker sind sie alle, die eingewanderten Krebse... :m
Wenn man das regelmäßig macht lohnt sich vielleicht auch die Investition in eine "professionelle" Krebsreuse (ca. 25,- Euro) - das Handling und die Lebensdauer ist da deutlich besser.


----------



## reticulatus (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Du hast Recht, Signalkrebse werden tatsächlich recht groß - 33cm halte ich jedoch für etwas übertrieben (mit gestreckten Scheren vielleicht...) - Galizische Sumpfkrebse können sogar noch größer bzw. länger werden.
> Der Kamberkrebs bleibt allerdings deutlich kleiner, ebenso wie der Rote Sumpfkrebs und der Kalikokrebs - die werden kaum mal über 15cm Körperlänge.
> ...



Hi,

gemeint ist nicht die Rumpflänge, sondern die Länge des ganzen Krebses mit den Scheren, Kopf/Rumpf-Länge dürften so zwischen 20-25cm Gesamtlänge sein, gemessen ohne die Scheren.
Daß beim Krebsmessen normalerweise nur die Rumpflänge zählt ist mir bekannt, bei nicht einheimischen Krebsen ohnehin hinfällig, einheimische Krebse entnehme ich zudem nicht, dafür gibt es genügend Einwanderer, die Dezimiert werden wollen oder müssen.


----------



## marcus7 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*

He he, nach zwei, drei Krebsen ist die Köfi-Reuse ja schon voll|supergri.

Das sind schon ganz schöne Brocken die Signalkrebse, verglichen mit Kamberkrebsen.

Ich habe die tagsüber ganz gut mit einem Kescher aus Sicht gefangen. War im September...waren sehr aktiv tagsüber, wird wohl etwas mit ihrer Paarungszeit zu tun gehabt haben.

mfg


----------



## marcus7 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*

Wurde von euch schon mal jemand von einem gekniffen?

Ich hab immer aufgepasst, wenn ich mir manche großen Scheren so anschaue...die müssen doch richtig Kraft da drin haben?!


----------



## andi3 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*

Mich hat mal so ein Tier zwischen Zeigefinger und daumen erwischt, richtig schön weit ins Fleisch rein. Naja war nicht der größte Spaß ich bin dann mit VIeh an der Hand(war im Garten) nach oben und mein Vater hat die Schere gelöst.

Ist allerdings länger her, wurde letztens von einer Krabbe am Meer erwischt,das war m.E. schmerzhafter...


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Wurde von euch schon mal jemand von einem gekniffen?
> 
> Ich hab immer aufgepasst, wenn ich mir manche großen Scheren so anschaue...die müssen doch richtig Kraft da drin haben?!



So ein richtig fettes Männchen hat mir mal wie bei andi 3 nen Loch durchgestanzt. Hat sich durch sofortiges Desinfizieren gottseidank nicht entzündet.


----------



## gismowolf (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*

@FallOutBoy !
Ich mache mir Reusen für den Krebsfang selbst.Als Rentner hab ich ja genug Zeit:q !
Anbei einige Fotos dazu!


----------



## gismowolf (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*

Dann noch einige Fotos zur Größe!


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*

Dein Vorletztes Bild ist das Beste!!


----------



## gismowolf (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*

@ Ossipeter !
So etwa geht es weiter!.....#6:q


----------



## reticulatus (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*

Hi Leute,

hier auch mal ein paar Bilder zu gekochten Exemplaren und dem Endresultat, der Rest des gepuhlten Fleisches wurde portioniert eingefroren.


----------



## FallOutBoy (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*



gismowolf schrieb:


> @FallOutBoy !
> Ich mache mir Reusen für den Krebsfang selbst.Als Rentner hab ich ja genug Zeit...



Hallo Gismowolf,

is ja klasse! Sowohl dein Eigenbau-Gerät als auch die Krebsfotos.
Sind schon gute Brummer |bigeyes.

Zu sehen ist auch dein flacher, nicht runder Reusen-Eingang. 
Wie sind denn da die ungefähren Maße?

Auch besser bei deiner Reuse: Der Trichter ist schön tief. Sollte das Entkommen der Beute im Vergleich zu meiner Reuse besser verhindern.

Und:
@gismowolf und reticulatus:
Wo habt ihr denn die Krebse gefangen?
Deutschland? Skandinavien?

Oh mann, jetzt hab ich Hunger...|splat2:

Grüße
FallOutBoy |supergri


----------



## reticulatus (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*

Hi,

die fange ich bei mir hier im Jahreskartengewässer.

Sind zu einer richtigen Plage geworden hier, sie werden kaum "beangelt", obwohl wir es dürfen, Grundangeln ist schier unmöglich.
Aber wir futtern schon eine ganze Menge pro Jahr weg, denn wenn sie "laufen", dann geht man mehrere Tage pro Woche gezielt auf die Krebse.


----------



## gismowolf (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*

@ FallOutBoy !
Einstiegsgröße : Breite 16 cm,Höhe 5-6cm
Fanggebiet: oberösterreichische Traun im Bereich zwischen den Städten Wels und Linz.Sie sind jedoch auch in der Donau und deren Nebenflüssen in ganz Österreich zu fangen!Wichtig ist,daß Du vom Fischwasserbesitzer die Genehmigung hast,Reusen auszulegen!!ich fange jährlich von Juli bis Ende September ca.3000 - 4000 Stk.
Gehältert und gefüttert werden sie in meinen Krebshotels aus Lochblechen.


----------



## marcus7 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*

Danke, jetzt hab ich auch Hunger:q
Wann kommt der Krebssommer zurück??


Wow, das sind ja wirklich Massen, die du da anlandest#6.

mfg


----------



## FallOutBoy (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Signalkrebse fangen*



gismowolf schrieb:


> @ FallOutBoy !
> Einstiegsgröße : Breite 16 cm,Höhe 5-6cm
> ...



Heute, glaub' ich, habe ich von einem Profi gelernt! #6

Der Tag ist gerettet.

Vielen Dank dafür!

Gruß
FallOutBoy |supergri


----------

